# I need your criticism



## designerlight2019 (Mar 7, 2021)

Good afternoon, tell me what to remove, what to add.
My production, handmade.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Design what ever you like. We are more interested in the mounting bracket. Do we have to hold 30lbs of steam punk above our heads while trying to attach the wire nuts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I second gpop's response, we just have to hang it and never look at it again.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

We are electricians, not decorators. 

Show the other end (the part that needs to be wired/connected) and you may get some more helpful responses. 
If it's not UL listed with the correct wiring attachments we can't install it anyway (not legally anyway) some inspectors check for that.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

designerlight2019 said:


> Good afternoon, tell me what to remove, what to add.
> My production, handmade.


Hardware to attach to a standard ceiling box
UL listing 
and a warranty


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

